# Which Lee 105mm Polarizer?



## Sabaki (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey guys

I always thought that Lee only produced 1 105mm circ polariser but now I understand there's a _landscape version too.

Here's the product highlights as per B&H:
- Minimize Reflections and Glare
- Reduces Haze and Blue Cast in Landscapes
- Enhances Color and Tonal Saturation
- Warm Bias for Enhanced Earth Tones
- Optical Glass Construction
- Slimline Aluminum Filter Ring
- Compatible with 100mm Holder System

For the landscape aficionados on this site, if you could choose only one of either the standard or landscape polarizer, which one and why?

Thanks everybody  _


----------



## GuyF (Sep 16, 2015)

Sabaki,

I have the Landscape Polarizer though I've not really had the chance to use it yet.

The Landscape Polarizer has a thinner ring allowing it to be used with 16/17mm wide angle lenses without vignetting. A quick test with my 16-35mm f4 IS and the 3-slot filter holder does not give any problems.

The other main difference is the Landscape version has a warm tint to it which will boost autumn colours. If you don't like this, the warming can be reduced in Photoshop by adjusting the colour temp. of the image.

Other than that, it's about £50 cheaper than their other circular polarizer here in the UK (at least it was when I bought mine).

See their website for more info: http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/polariser

Have fun.

Guy.


----------



## kirkcha (Sep 16, 2015)

I used the Lee Landscape for a couple weeks and thought it was just okay. You do want the Landscape if you are going to use it on a 16-20mm wide angle. In the end I wanted something that was better coated and wasn't tinted. I have been waiting for the Format-Hitech Firecrest 105 for months and is still backordered so moving on. 

I ordered a Bdapter http://www.3dpideas.net/badpter.html and a 82mm B+W XS-pro MRC nano instead. The Bdapter is on it's way so I will have an idea how well it works shortly. I like the idea of being able to use the polarizer with/without the Lee system and not worrying about breaking a 105 filter. Plus I think the B+W is a much better filter. The Downside is you need a filter for each lens size. I only need 77mm and 82mm so not too much difference.


----------



## M_S (Sep 16, 2015)

I used different 105mm polfilters on a 2 slot Lee-Filter holder on a 24-70 USM II. Always had vignetting. up to 28 to 30mm. I send all pofilters back. I use now a 82mm filter first and put the 2 slot filter holder on top. This is cumbersome but it works for now. Others seem to be fine with other lenses, so I guess one has to test it first. As far as I know the Lee polfilters are not as good when it comes to flares from streetlights or bright lights. B+W is much better in that respect. Just google for some comparison tests...


----------



## RobertG. (Sep 16, 2015)

I use an older Sigma Ex 105 pol filter. It works well on 24mm but vignets on 17mm. I don't have an wideangle zoom, so I can tell you at which focal length vignetting starts. I use this filters for several years already and it is good enough for my needs. I use for smaller diameters also pricy B+W pol filters, which are slightly better. But I'm not conviced yet to pay 400 EUR for a 105mm B+W filter, which is twice as expensive as the Sigma.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 9, 2015)

I use the Lee 105mm Landscape polariser for us Landscape photographer its great adding just a tint of warmth


----------

